# Childrens benedryl



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*How much do you give? She has such bouts of reverse sneezing the minute we hit the grass. As soon as we come back in it stops. So, I know it has to do with outside. I keep an ionizer on during the day inside and she's fine.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Nancy I am not to sure about the benedryl........... I am a nervous pervus when it comes to giving any meds like that to my three! I hope someone can give you an answer here on SM! If not could you call your local vet and ask them what the measurments are.......... ? Please give Mia a kiss from me!!!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

check what it says on package by weight. Usually my vet recommends the lower dosage if allergic reaction appears after vaccination


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Nancy, I would definitely check with your vet before giving any medication. Our doggies are so little, better not to risk it 
Reverse sneezing is caused by a spasm. I don't think that it is allergy related at all, so I don't know if Benadryl would do anyting. Sometimes a change in temperature can cause it.
My dog Molly had it for her whole life and it never caused any trouble for her. We never had to do anything for it.
You can try gently rubbing Mia's throat when she does it - that usually makes it stop.
Here is some good info:
How to Recognize an Episode of Reverse Sneezing


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I take an over the counter sleep aid that is the same ingredient as benadryl. It really puts me to sleep, so I would never take it for sneezing. It isn't worth being sleepy all day long to (maybe) stop sneezing. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't do a thing for reverse sneezing. I recommend that you do not give it to Mia.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When Laurel goes out especially when it was dry like last summer, she would have watery eyes, and lick and bite her feet. My vet said it was environmental allergies. I give her 1/2 teaspoon of children's Benadryl. If I use the pill form, I give her 1/4 of a 25 mg tablet. She doesn't have reverse sneezing with this.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*The only time she does it is when we go from inside (where its cool) to the outside (where its hot)...We are in Florida. The minute she hits the outside it starts and the minute we come back in it stops. I feel so bad for her even though I know it isn't dangerous, it must be uncomfortable.*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, please be careful with Benadryl.... make sure your vet clears it and gives the right dose. And it would be best to find an alternative, since it can have side effects like liver and kidney issues if given long term.

There's a homeopathic treatment called Histimin by Heel ... Gus (20#) and Grace (6#) both get 1/2 a tablet 2 times a day during high allergy season if needed. I haven't needed it this year but it was so helpful last year for Gus.

So there are other options....

Just read your post while I was posting  ..... Sounds temperature induced - not allergy induced.

So definitely look at other options. I doubt benadryl would help.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*That's what I'm thinking. I watched the video that was mentioned in an earlier post, and I'm sure that it is temperature induced. So, no Benadryl. *

*She doesn't do it any other time...so I'm sure this is what causes it.*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *That's what I'm thinking. I watched the video that was mentioned in an earlier post, and I'm sure that it is temperature induced. So, no Benadryl. *
> 
> *She doesn't do it any other time...so I'm sure this is what causes it.*


Nancy, you think she could be excited? That causes reverse sneezing. Or you could post a video so we can see if it's reverse sneezing or coughing. Coughing sounds like they are clearing their throat. 

Have you tried putting your fingers on her nostrils so she breathes through her mouth? That usually stops it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

If I don't have shades on I sneeze when I go out. For me it's the sun constricting the blood vessels in my eyes. Weird.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> Nancy, you think she could be excited? That causes reverse sneezing. Or you could post a video so we can see if it's reverse sneezing or coughing. Coughing sounds like they are clearing their throat.
> 
> Have you tried putting your fingers on her nostrils so she breathes through her mouth? That usually stops it.
> 
> ...


*I just took her out and she started immediately, so I put my fingers on her nose until she swallowed and she stopped immediately, so I think I have found a way to help her...*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I just took her out and she started immediately, so I put my fingers on her nose until she swallowed and she stopped immediately, so I think I have found a way to help her...*


Great! I used to start panicking earlier when this happened with Gustave. Then I learned this trick so I stayed calm, he stayed calm and the reverse sneezing was under control.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't give the children's benadryl liquid to my guys because even the dye free formulation has *xylitol* in it. :blink: I give the adult pill, and Ben, who weighs about 12 pounds, gets half of an adult pill. My vet said 1 mg per pound. The adult pills are 25 mg each, so he gets roughly 12 mg. I got the okay from the vet to give Benny Benadryl when he needs it, so I would check first to make sure that it's okay. 

However, it's good to know the dosage in case of an emergency.... like a bee sting or something. 

And.... I just read that the children's Benadryl has been recalled because it might have too much of the active ingredient in it.... yikes. I think I'll make another post about this too just in case....

Recall of Children’s Tylenol, Motrin, Zyrtec & Benadryl | Personal Injury Law News


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I am happy to reassure you that that post is out of date. There was a recall in 2010, but I can not find any in 2013 on the "real" US Food and Drug Administration website. 

There's the real FDA.GOV site - the other one, ending in "org" states that it is not affiliated with the US Food and Drug Administration in any way. 

I think you're probably safe unless you've had products around for years. Which some of us do sometimes!

McNeil Consumer Healthcare Announces Voluntary Recall of Certain OTC Infants? and Children?s Products


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

mss said:


> I am happy to reassure you that that post is out of date. There was a recall in 2010, but I can not find any in 2013 on the "real" US Food and Drug Administration website.
> 
> There's the real FDA.GOV site - the other one, ending in "org" states that it is not affiliated with the US Food and Drug Administration in any way.
> 
> ...


Sorry for posting incorrect information. Thanks for correcting me!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for being concerned! It just bothered me that I couldn't find a date, so I started looking more.:grouphug:


----------

